# Next SoCal Herf



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

*Date: Saturday 02 July 2011*

*Time: To be determined*

*Location: Hilands Cigar Haven* (same place as last time)

I wanted to get this out as soon as possible so everyone can have time to plan. I think the location was pretty good and fairly centrally located between everyone that came.

Let me hear your thoughts!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Calendar looks open as of right now! 

I'm down as usual:thumb:


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

As of now Ill be there


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks good to me so far. As of now I'm in!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

I will have to post as not attending on this date. I'll be in Vegas that weekend.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

sckfck said:


> I will have to post as not attending on this date. I'll be in Vegas that weekend.


Depending on what time the herf is at I might be able to convince the gf to stop off for a petite smoke on the way out:whip:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hell tell her I'll buy her a latte at starbucks.... :lol:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Hell tell her I'll buy her a latte at starbucks.... :lol:


Ha..! That just might do it:eyebrows:


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Plan to be there. Even though I'm flying back East that night. It will be great to hangout again.:rockon:


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds good! So far my calendar is clear...


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Hell tell her I'll buy her a latte at starbucks.... :lol:


She said "make it a smoothie, and call it a deal". :cheer2:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So there we have it!! 

Deal!!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Well then it looks like I'll see you gentlemen there:banana:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Now there's a term you must use VERY loosely around here!! :lol:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Now there's a term you must use VERY loosely around here!! :lol:


Would teddybears be a better term...? :rotfl::heh::biglaugh:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay gents we're two weeks out and I just wanted to keep this in everyone's mind. BUMP!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay Brothers who's going to make it to this one??? 

I'm still in.....

Are we wanting to do a pass again? I think everyone that did last time enjoyed it so I would be in. Let's get the list started

1. Hannibal


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Teddy Bear!

View attachment 56418


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ronjohn said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Teddy Bear!
> 
> View attachment 56418


What is that thing? One of those Japanese dolls?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

This time, the earlier the better. I have to be home by 2:00PM, so 10:00 or 11:00 will work for me

And the exchange is cool for me too


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Earlier the better for me too. 

I think 10:00 would be a good time.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Ronjohn said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Teddy Bear!
> 
> View attachment 56418


So does this mean your coming??? :lol:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Let me double check with the gf, but I think we are gonna make am appearance. If we do, I'm in for the pass. Will update later.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I should be able to make this.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Just in case I'm able to make it!....would anyone like a vial of some *"New And Improved Fruit Pectin Stick Fix'n glue"* to try out?? :ss


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> Just in case I'm able to make it!....would anyone like a vial of some *"New And Improved Fruit Pectin Stick Fix'n glue"* to try out?? :ss


I have just the stick waiting for it! It's a CC Cohiba that looks like it went 10 rounds with Tyson himself!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> I have just the stick waiting for it! It's a CC Cohiba that looks like it went 10 rounds with Tyson himself!


:hmm:...A CC Cohiba Huh?!?!....:twitch:...That might require My personal attention and testing! :smoke2:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> :hmm:...A CC Cohiba Huh?!?!....:twitch:...That might require My personal attention and testing! :smoke2:


Well Sir, I may be coerced into trading.....


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> Just in case I'm able to make it!....would anyone like a vial of some *"New And Improved Fruit Pectin Stick Fix'n glue"* to try out?? :ss


I have a cc I got from shuckins that might need a little attention too! Maybe I'll just bring it and fix it there cause I don't need a whole bottle...


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> Just in case I'm able to make it!....would anyone like a vial of some *"New And Improved Fruit Pectin Stick Fix'n glue"* to try out?? :ss


If you still have some left, I would love to have some around jic. Thanks


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

10 should work perfectly. I have to be in LA in the evening for an event. I might be able to dig something up for the pass :decision:. I'm looking forward to this!!!


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

1000 hours sounds good.....


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm in! Do we have a head count for the pass?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

So far looks like

Hannibal
Dr.Dirty (I’m sure he’ll be there)
Ronjohn
E Dogg (that’s me, in case you’re wondering)
Sckfck
socalocmatt
1029henry


In the should be/hopefully able group
68 Lotus
Vicini

So….definitely 7 possibly 9


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Unfortunately im gonna have to miss this one.....Sorry guys...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So we're looking at 6 possible 8. 

Now that we have met 68 Lotus he just might have to shave off the beard to come incognito this time! :lol:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

dr.dirty said:


> Unfortunately im gonna have to miss this one.....Sorry guys...


out:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> So we're looking at 6 possible 8.
> 
> Now that we have met 68 Lotus he just might have to shave off the beard to come incognito this time! :lol:


No shavin the beard!.....Hell! It's older than the Average age of most Puffers here!! ..But!...

BaHahaha!...I'll wear my skinny suit and drive the Heep this time!! :lol:

..:hmm:........That might work! :biggrin1:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So your in Bob??


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> So your in Bob??


Yep! :ss


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice!! 

So that's 7 maybe 8

Vicini??? You out there Brother?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Vicini???? You there?? BUMP!!

Anyone else???


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new to this whole cigar thing, but I am from Orange County! I will see if I can make it, but no guarantees! (may have prior obligations, in which case I will just go to the next one!)


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool Dan, hope you can make it!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Dan, it would be nice to meet you. But if not I totally understand that real life gets in the way sometimes. No issues Brother I am trying to make this a monthly thing.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Just heard from Vicini and he is going to make it!! So numbers for the trade are looking like this:

Hannibal
Ronjohn
E Dogg 
Sckfck
socalocmatt
1029henry
68 Lotus
Vicini

Going to have a total of 8 people coming so far unless someone else chimes in....... bueller.... bueller.......


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Saweet! looking forward to it.


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

Haven't been on here in awhile... Just moved back to so cal... Count me in.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Sweet!!

Jim, glad to have you coming Brother!! 

Are you also wanting to get in on the trade? I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Name change but still the same place!!

*Zafuto's Cigar Haven
990 Ontario Mills Dr # E, Ontario, CA
(909) 980-9943*
*
Tomorrow: 10:00*

Still waiting to see if smoke screen (Jim) wants to get in on the trade.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

See you there! Don't forget about my gf's smoothie :doh: lol


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I just hope there is a smoothy place close by......

I haven't forgot!! Don't wanna piss off the misses :nod:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> I just hope there is a smoothy place close by......
> 
> I haven't forgot!! Don't wanna piss off the misses :nod:


There's one right next door


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Im am trying to get a day pass from the lady. Whats the info on that trade?


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

RGraphics said:


> Im am trying to get a day pass from the lady. Whats the info on that trade?


Each person brings one stick per person to trade. Ie: come with 7 leave with 7 different ones.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

I would really like a final count for the exchange. I might only be bringing 8 if I can't go home again before heading out in the mowning. I've got everything packed at my gf's house for Vegas so if I need one or two more sticks I would like to know ASAP. Thanks guys


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

looks like a definite 7 trading with a possible 2. I'm just gonna bring 9 or 10 to play it safe.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I would like to know myself but for more personnel reasons on the trade.......

I'm good on the 7 so far now the other two....... hmm time to do some searching.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

sckfck said:


> There's one right next door


S C O R E!!!!!! We're golden!!  :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> looks like a definite 7 trading with a possible 2. I'm just gonna bring 9 or 10 to play it safe.


7 with a possible 3.....

Here's what I got:

*Trading*
Hannibal
Ronjohn
E Dogg 
Sckfck
socalocmatt
1029henry
68 Lotus
Vicini

*Possible* 
RGraphics
Partially Deaf
Smoke Screen

That is what I'm tracking right now. If any of you possible's are out there and you are wanting to do the trade please speak up. Now please understand you DO NOT have to trade if you don't want to. I would still like to have the chance to meet you. I think you will have a good time if you do show up!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well today is the day. I will be leaving my place at 8am so if any of the possibles are coming please chime in so everyone knows what to bring. I'm going to bring 10 total just to be safe. I wouldn't want anyone left out. Then if they don't come back to sleep they go. Or there's more smoky goodness while we're there!!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

See you there brother! 

Safe trip there and back for everyone. :happy:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Leaving shortly


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

On my way in a couple minutes.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

The gf has got me running late. Hope to be there no later than 10:30 :noidea:


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Great herf guys! Let's do it again!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Had a ton of fun.... Thank you everyone for the great sticks!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea. Had a blast hanging out with everyone plus got some cool treats for later.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

minus the one casualty


was a great time.
looking forward to the next one


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

LOL!!!!!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

It was great to see ya'll again!....I had a great time!! :thumb:..And Thanks for the Awesome trade!! :nod: :ss


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Vicini said:


> minus the one casualty
> 
> was a great time.
> looking forward to the next one


I knew there had to be at least one!!! ound:

I had a great time! Thank you all for coming out. If everyone is still happy with the place I will continue setting it up there. I know there was some talks of trying a new place, which is fine with me. I just found this place to be semi centrally located between us all.

So if there is any ideas of new places feel free to hit us up. Just please keep in mind the distances people are coming from. I don't want to put someone out and not have them come because of the distance.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Pics?!?!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

If you get a chance to check this place out one of these times, it's about 5 minutes away off the 10 in Upland.

Luv the covered Patio, there a new authorized Opus dealer with a smaller walk in Humi, but carries some pretty good sticks!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> Pics?!?!


I only got a couple of bad iPhone pics! :lol:....I'd a turned it on myself but was afraid of breakage! :tsk:

:ss


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice Bob, one thing I always forget is to take pics.....


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I was able to get back up there today cause my wife needed to run an errand up there. She told me if I went with her we could stop by the lounge  

Anyways, picked up some more sticks (buy 3 get 1 free deal) and while I was there I really looked at everything. I haven't done that at all yet since going there, just kinda glanced but what I noticed was in the section with all the tat's there was one box on the top shelf and one tat had some plume (maybe even a couple more had started). I'm pretty sure it was plume and not mold cause it wasn't all fuzzy and didn't wipe off very easy. Did any of you guys notice that? Just wondering if you think it really was plume since I've never seen it in person before. I sure hope it was....


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed that too. It was a box of Claros, and I think it was mold. Looks like they have been there for a while. To be fair, it's probably really hard to prevent mold in a walk-in humi. You have to keep the R/H on the high side since the door is opened quite often.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

mold? Really? It was all over the stick and didn't want to come off... That sucks. You think it affects others in there as well?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I find it fairly common to see mold on some cigars in most walk-in in CA these days. IDK. But it seems like almost all shops have this issue except for the rare couple that run low humidity.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> I find it fairly common to see mold on some cigars in most walk-in in CA these days. IDK. But it seems like almost all shops have this issue except for the rare couple that run low humidity.


What he said.


----------



## Zeuceone (Jan 1, 2011)

the sticks i find with some mold are usually slow movers and dont have cello.


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

I missed out last time because I had to go clothes shopping (for business clothes for my new job).

When is the next one going to be?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah fellas, it's getting to be that time again... Anyone interested??? 

I got an email from them saying there is going to be a La Gloria Cubana event in a couple of weeks, how about that?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

What day is the event?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

LA GLORIA CUBANA EVENT - FRIDAY AUGUST 19th 5:00 PM - ???





LaGloria Buy any 3 La Gloria Cubana Cigars & receive 1

Free Cigar as well as 1 free raffle ticket.



----------OR----------



Buy any box of sale offered La Gloria Cubana

Cigars and receive: 20 % discount +

5 Free Cigars +

20 Raffle tickets



*Raffle to consist of : Humidor, lighters, Hats,

t-shirts, travel humidor & cigars (subject to change according to availability) 
Thank you all who have supported us and helped us grow ! We appreciate you ! 
Sincerely,


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

So When are we going to meet again?

there is no way I could make it to rancho by 5pm on a friday


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Not sure Dennis. Hannibal is the one that started these get togethers and we try to work them around his, dr.dirty and ronjohns schedules but nothing has been decided this month. I suggested the event just because it's an event but Fri night doesn't seem like a good night for driving. Especially since everybody drives from far...


----------

